
Turkey starts attacking syrian kurds SDF after US forces left - hutzlibu
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/10/turkey-syria-border-latest-updates-191008131745495.html
======
k1e
Its funny how some political non-tech news are getting removed extremely fast
without staying flagged and some political non-tech news are staying unflagged
for 5 hours (like this one) despite being a clone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21202946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21202946).

>What to Submit

>Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. ___If they 'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic._ __

------
hutzlibu
So rather screw the kurds and loose them to the russians and Assad, than
loosing turkey to the russians?

I bet(and hope), that does not pay off in the longterm.

And turkey btw. will always be on turkeys side first.

------
slowhand09
.

~~~
oarsinsync
I think that's on the part of the submitter to HN, rather than the publisher.

The article itself carries headline: Turkey-Syria border: All the latest
updates

And contains text: The move came after the United States announced it was
withdrawing its troops from the region

~~~
pnako
Is it really related though? It's hard to imagine the US get into a conflict
with Turkey, a member of NATO, to protect the Kurds, whose PKK is recognized
as a terrorist organization by the US state department.

The whole thing makes no sense anyway. The west really need to leave the
region and let them sort it out. The League of Nations has been disbanded for
7 decades now...

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Yep, we don't have to worry about our allies, who we have encouraged to be
where they are in Syria, who helped us in iraq and syria, are going to be
decimated, causing untold amounts of new refugee crises. Nothing for us to be
involved with. We have no part in this happening.

But in reality we did. We invaded Iraq. We let chaos reign there, in major
part because we disbanded the Iraqi army and did nothing to replace it,
remember there were no real plans for the post iraq world. We caused this.

Yes, before us there were endless warms between confusing groups. But we made
it worse.

~~~
maximente
so what? we should "repent" by having to station troops there eternally?

the sunk cost fallacy shows us it's not rational to double down on mistakes.
so what is your proposed plan forward?

~~~
dariusj18
Perhaps have a plan to deal with the repercussions of our decisions. Plus, it
is not uncommon for the US to station military all over the world. Here's a
list of them
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_military...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_military_bases)

------
kgwxd
If the karma system doesn't punish users that upvote submissions that
eventually get flagged, it really should. Stuff like this is making the front
page every few minutes. There's no way this belongs here.

